# Leisure Battery voltage monitor?



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

A quick question to those who know about electrickery..........

I'd like to fit a simple monitor to show the voltage level of the leisure batteries in our motorhome; but I would like if possible to fit one which shows the voltage all the time.

Something like this from ebay would, I think, maybe do the job; and certainly seems cheap enough:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-12-24V...urement_Equipment_ET&var=&hash=item5b0049a61e

But I'm not sure if these digital monitors show the battery voltage all the time, or only if you press a "test" button on them?
Has anyone else fitted anything similar?
Are there better/more accurate ones that I should look to buy?

Additionally, as I've got two leisure batteries wired together (red to red and black to black), should I connect the red wire from such a digital monitor to the positive terminal of one battery, and the black wire from the monitor to the negative terminal of the other battery?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.........


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have a Victron battery monitor, very good bit of kit.

Paul.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I got one of these fitted in my van & it does exactly what you want
http://www.nasamarine.com/proddetail.php?prod=BMN-1_Battery


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

vicdicdoc said:


> I got one of these fitted in my van & it does exactly what you want
> http://www.nasamarine.com/proddetail.php?prod=BMN-1_Battery


Thanks, it look very fine indeed, but it looks a bit too good/complex, and a lot too expensive for what i was considering at the moment (I think?).

I was thinking of maybe a little led display unit that just shows the present voltage level, like the one I put the link to in my original post.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheap and easy to use.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Display-Digital-Meter-Vehicle-Voltage/dp/B007CT6510


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I fitted one just like the one you listed Nomad, wired it parallel to the crappy coloured analogue gauge that is fitted in my oldish van.

Off EHU I have a selector switch to use either the hab or starter battery so I can see at a glance the current voltage.

As I am mostly on EHU when camping I tend to use it at home to check whether I need to turn the power on to recharge the cab battery.
Trying to find a way to check it from the house remotely.

Barry


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a similar volt/amp meter which cost about £15 plus a tenner for a shunt and it works very well, accuracy is about 0.01v. The one you have linked to says accuracy is 0.1v to 0.3v; well 0.3v is next to useless as that would be the difference between a nearly full battery and one that is half empty.

I'd have a look for one that costs a bit more but with an accuracy better than 0.05v.

Kev


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

WildThingsKev said:


> I have a similar volt/amp meter which cost about £15 plus a tenner for a shunt and it works very well, accuracy is about 0.01v. The one you have linked to says accuracy is 0.1v to 0.3v; well 0.3v is next to useless as that would be the difference between a nearly full battery and one that is half empty.
> 
> I'd have a look for one that costs a bit more but with an accuracy better than 0.05v.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev - useful info.

I'll look for something more accurate as you suggest.

Would I need a "shunt" too if all I'm trying to do is monitor actual present battery voltage level, and not it's rate of drain?

(I thought if I only want to see voltage level I could just buy a little monitor with an LED screen and two wires, and I'd just attach it's red wire to the leisure battery positive, and it's black wire to the leisure battery negative. Is that right?)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I answered the specific question in the header of your thread.

"A quick question to those who know about electrickery.......... 

I'd like to fit a simple monitor to show the voltage level of the leisure batteries in our motorhome; but I would like if possible to fit one which shows the voltage all the time".

Maybe I am being over sensitive but I have always felt it is the height of ignorance to ignore someone who has offered help or suggestions. Having thought about it, I have decided to use the ignore button on you, so that there is no chance of inadvertently being blanked again.

Perhaps Daffodil is correct and the forum is becoming 'cliquey'.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We had a BM1 referred to by VDD earlier, on previous m/h. A great bit of kit. Easy to establish what is being discharged and at what rate. Not cheap but well worth it imo


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You only need a shunt if you buy a combined volt/amp meter in order to measure the current as well and this makes it a fair bit more complex to fit.

Kev


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

747 said:


> I answered the specific question in the header of your thread.
> 
> "A quick question to those who know about electrickery..........
> 
> ...


Give him chance-he only asked yesterday-perhaps he's acknowledging in alphabetic order of responses and numbers (747) come last on the list :lol:

I usually give a few days before I moan that there's been no "thanks" button pressed :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes 747, I do think you are being over sensitive, or else you are trying to drag daffy into a response to start another argument, It does read as if it could be either.Hopefully i am wrong of course.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I know what 747 means, it is a bit rude not to thank people who try to help you, especially when you have been back on the day after.

The OP replied on a thread of mine yesterday and I thanked him, I replied on a thread of his and nothing so I can umderstand 747.

Its happened a lot to me and I have mental notes of a few people who I won't be trying to help in future. Its like people are just talking around you with acknowledgement that you exist.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Yes 747, I do think you are being over sensitive, or else you are trying to drag daffy into a response to start another argument, It does read as if it could be either.Hopefully i am wrong of course.
> 
> cabby


No cabby, you are wrong.

The internet is getting worse for people who want help but have no manners. They want help and a cheap fix. maybe the standard answer should be "Contact your nearest Dealer".

I have recently posted 3 times on Outandaboutlive (the MMM forum). Not one of the OP's have returned to the forum with an outcome or a thanks, despite a number of people giving them good advice.

I have asked questions on here about computing etc. as I am a bit of a numpty in that area. I have been given top class help (plus a bit of humour) and it was all appreciated and thanked. As for motorhome help, I don't need it but will now be reticent about giving help out to members I have had no interaction with. Others can be helped by PM, so that my advice/help is not in the public domain. It defeats the whole ethos of forums but forums are only as good as their members.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

747 - FFS man, what the hell are you on about?

With respect, you didn't answer any of the questions in my OP at all so far as I can see. 
Go back and read my OP if you're unsure about that.

All I can see is that you just posted a link to some dashboard cigarette lighter socket style gauge that plainly wouldn't be any good at all, as you'd already have seen that I'd said in my OP it's the leisure batteries, not vehicle battery, that I want to voltage-monitor.

As apparently I've inadvertently now committed some heinous crime in this forum by not instantly clicking some sort of special thanks button for you, and have thus been sent to Coventry by you, maybe someone else could copy and paste this reply: "Thanks", for you.


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

TheNomad said:


> 747 - FFS man, what the hell are you on about?
> 
> With respect, you didn't answer any of the questions in my OP at all so far as I can see.
> Go back and read my OP if you're unsure about that.
> ...


No thanks are needed or desired for this gratis Quote :wink:

Bob L

PS I find the cigar lighter socket LED indicator perfectly adequate BTW.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Returning to the original thread from the recent chucking toys out of prams theme - 

I've just ordered two of the Volt meter thingys shown below at a total horrendous price of £3.64.

If they're delivered by Yodel I should get them by late Spring or early Summer and will then let you know how good or bad they are.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bob44again said:


> TheNomad said:
> 
> 
> > 747 - FFS man, what the hell are you on about?
> ...


I will not thank you Bob because you have inadvertently pointed out to the OP that he could plug in to one of the 12 volt sockets in the hab area as well as the dashboard, thus alerting him to the leisure battery condition.

:wink:

ps Bob, if you are interested in a handy little Ammeter that needs no wiring in, just let me know and I will pm the details. It's all hush hush though. :wink:

The OP stated that "any information would be greatly appreciated". I know what Jim Royle would have said about that. :lol:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Keith - that's the sort of thing I'm looking for too.

As recommended earlier in the thread, I think I do want to try to find one with an accuracy range better than the "0.1 to 0.3 Volts" of the ones I've seen on ebay thus far.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

747 - please actually look at what I wrote in my OP.

Please stop misquoting me and please stop behaving like a complete dick on this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would definitely go for this one that was mentioned earlier:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-12-24V...=&hash=item5b0049a61e&clk_rvr_id=749284334949

Scroll down and you will read that it will allow you to "launch" your car!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Incidentally, do you really want a permanently lit LED display?

You might find that to be very distracting at night and also the permanently lit LEDs may well consume a fair bit of current.

I use one of these Lascar® meters.

http://cpc.farnell.com/lascar/sp-5-1200-bl/voltmeter-lcd-3-1-2-digit/dp/PM11560

It consumes only 1mA, which is virtually nothing.

The switchable illumination adds a mere 50mA.

A fitted a tiny momentary press-button by the side to light it up in the dark.


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

8O we have one that plugs in the cigar lighter V/Bs cheap and good olso does L/Bs :idea:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Good point Pippin. .....In our case permanent display would be ok because of the location that I want to put the monitor in. I had assumed that the draw of such an LED would be teeny weeny and thus not something to worry about.......?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

miffy said:


> 8O we have one that plugs in the cigar lighter V/Bs cheap and good olso does L/Bs :idea:


WOW that sounds a great idea. 8O


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

OK. I tried polite. Twice.
Maybe you will understand this a little better.
**** off this thread 747. You are behaving like a total ****. I do not know nor care about your social or emotional issues. Just leave those of us who want to use this forum to do so without your vitriol.
My apologies to the grown ups here for this idiot ruining my thread.


----------

